# Bench Dog BenchTop vs. The Super Bench, Bench Top Router Table



## emergencyshutdown (Nov 12, 2011)

Hello every1!

I'm new 2 your forum & I'm also new 2 router tables. I've been doing a lot of internet research & I was originally torn between the Kreg PRS2000 Precision Benchtop Router Table & Bench Dog 40-001 ProTop Contractor Benchtop Router Table. I stumbled across The Router Depot & I saw their "The Super Bench, Bench Top Router Table". It sounds like a good value, although it's currently out of stock. I discounted the Kreg in favor of The Bench Dog after reading numerous glowing review & I thought I had made up my mind until I saw RTD's offering. It seems like it may be hard to beat for the $. I'm going to mount a DW618 to the table. I plan to make moldings & I would like to try my hand @ raised panel cabinetry. I would consider myself a novice woodworker, very mechanically inclined & detail oriented to a fault. Space in my garage is @ a premium that's why I'm looking @ bench top models. Also, my time is @ a premium aswell, so building my own table isn't really a consideration @ this time. My Grandfather was a custom furniture & cabinet craftsman & I grew up helping my Dad w/ home improvement projects. I enjoy woodworking tremendously & would like to advance my skills. Can I get some advice please? 

Thank you in advance
-J


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Jay.

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us - can't help you with your quest as I use a simple Oak Park table for my Triton.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

How about the one below for a 115.oo you could cut the legs down for a desk top size, but still have a full size router table.

T10432 Router Table with Stand


===


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Jay and welcome to the router forums, we are glad to have you join us.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jay, You can spend an afternoon and have a great table you built yourself. I have tried many tables but prefer the "Keep it simple" approach of Bob and Rick Rosendahl. Most companies are offering jigs that are based on Bob's designs. The Router Workshop table is no longer available but is easy to build and will handle anything you throw at it. One afternoon of your time and about $100; give it some thought.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

" One afternoon " more like hour of your time, it's easy to make a apple box router table.. 

==



Mike said:


> Jay, You can spend an afternoon and have a great table you built yourself. I have tried many tables but prefer the "Keep it simple" approach of Bob and Rick Rosendahl. Most companies are offering jigs that are based on Bob's designs. The Router Workshop table is no longer available but is easy to build and will handle anything you throw at it. One afternoon of your time and about $100; give it some thought.


----------



## M12VDriver (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi Jay, you may want to consider purchasing a top and building the base, the INCRA tables and router plates are superb. If you have the space you will always appreciate a larger work surface.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

That one picture looks like Deb's OP router table.  True ?

==






Mike said:


> Jay, You can spend an afternoon and have a great table you built yourself. I have tried many tables but prefer the "Keep it simple" approach of Bob and Rick Rosendahl. Most companies are offering jigs that are based on Bob's designs. The Router Workshop table is no longer available but is easy to build and will handle anything you throw at it. One afternoon of your time and about $100; give it some thought.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Good eye BJ. Deb's table with the Incra jig, mine and an OP photo.


----------

